# Gigablue HD Quad Plus



## nuhll (7. April 2015)

Hi,
glaub ich hab mich mit dem ding total verkauft.

Nutzt jmd von euch diesen Receiver und knan mir Tipps geben welche Software ich drauf spielen sollte? (BS?) Habe zur Zeit den Standard Kram drauf der auf der Hersteller Seite angepriesen wird.

Würde gerne Channels auf Plex Streamen. Plexclient auch (gibts zwar ,momentan auch, laggt aber ein ganz kleines bisschen...)

Aufnahmen freundlicher gestalten? (Bennenung der Ornder usw) In welchen Jahrhundert leben wir? (Ordner mit Serien löschen -> wollen Sie wirklich löschen -> Sie können keinen vollen Ordner löschen                )


----------



## KennyKiller (10. April 2015)

Falls es darauf läuft kann ich dir kodi empfehlen. Das ganze gibts als Komplettpaket mit Debian/Ubuntu als Unterbau, die drei Bekanntesten sind openelec, xbian und kodibuntu. Dazu schau dir mal tvheadend an. Das ist ein TV-Backend welches kompatibel zu kodi ist. Da kannst du per Webinterface und App sender sortieren, Sendungen aufnehmen etc... Das ganze wird dann auch als Netzwerkstream bereitgestellt und man kann seine Sender mit VLC oder den erwähnten Apps sehen. Informier dich einfach mal inwiefern deine Hardware von der oben genannten Software unterstützt wird, da es aber ein Linux Receiver ist müsste es möglich sein, eventuell eben durch nachträgliches aufspielen von Treiber/Firmwares für die Tuner. openelec läuft übrigens selbst auf einem raspberry pi (1), ist also sehr genügsam was Ressourcen angeht.


----------



## Jimini (10. April 2015)

Laut KODI Plugin? - Plugins - GigaBlue Forum scheint Kodi auf dem Gerät (noch) nicht wirklich zu laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## KennyKiller (10. April 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Laut KODI Plugin? - Plugins - GigaBlue Forum scheint Kodi auf dem Gerät (noch) nicht wirklich zu laufen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


In dem Thread gehts aber darum Kodi unter dem Standard OS der GigaBlue zum laufen zu bringen. Beim letzten Beitrag hat ein User ja auch geschrieben, dass es unter OpenATV laufen würde... Ist wohl so ne Art alternatives OS für Receiver.


----------



## Jimini (10. April 2015)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> In dem Thread gehts aber darum Kodi unter dem Standard OS der GigaBlue zum laufen zu bringen. Beim letzten Beitrag hat ein User ja auch geschrieben, dass es unter OpenATV laufen würde... Ist wohl so ne Art alternatives OS für Receiver.


Stimmt, du hast Recht. Danke für die Richtigstellung!

MfG Jimini


----------



## KennyKiller (10. April 2015)

Noch ein interessanter Thread: Xbmc ? - Plugins - GigaBlue Forum Das OpenATV scheint wohl die Lösung zu sein.

kodi hieß bis vor kurzem noch xbmc, also lohnt es sich oft mehr danach zu googlen


----------

